# [OT] Daniel Robbins se ne va....

## morellik

Che ne pensate della dipartita di Daniel Robbins?

Potrebbe compromettere il futuro di Gentoo?

Con un po' di tristezza   :Sad: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## randomaze

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Che ne pensate della dipartita di Daniel Robbins?
> 
> 

 

Sinceramete non mi é chiarissimo il motivo... se Gentoo diventa una no-profit organization lui va via? Ci sono state discussioni sull'essere o meno una NFP (se si... me le sono perse...)

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Potrebbe compromettere il futuro di Gentoo?
> 
> 

 

Fondamentalmente non credo, anche se probabilmente ci sarà un periodo di assestamento ed alcuni progetti (Portage-NG?) potrebbero rallentare... ma in realtà non so!

/me un pò triste

----------

## codadilupo

ehm... un url dove leggere 'sta roba ? Non ne sapevo niente  :Embarassed: 

Coda

----------

## morellik

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ehm... un url dove leggere 'sta roba ? Non ne sapevo niente 
> 
> Coda

 

http://www.gentoo.org  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=166143

----------

## gutter

Non capisco il motivo della dipartita di Daniel Robbins dal progetto Gentoo   :Question: 

- Ha lasciato per motivi personali e/o impegni lavorativi?

- Ha deciso di lasciare il progetto dopo che gentoo è passata ad associazione no profit ?

boh?!?!    :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

MI rattrista un po' questa storia ma per rispondere alla domanda di morellik "Potrebbe compromettere il futuro di Gentoo? " io rispondo che gentoo non e' sviluppata da una sola persona (anche se senza dubbio e' stato un grand leader).

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> MI rattrista un po' questa storia ma per rispondere alla domanda di morellik "Potrebbe compromettere il futuro di Gentoo? " io rispondo che gentoo non e' sviluppata da una sola persona (anche se senza dubbio e' stato un grand leader).

 

Sono daccordo con te fedeliallalinea non credo che tale partenza possa compromettere lo sviluppo di una distro con una base di utenza e di sviluppatori tanto vasta, ci vorrà solo un poco di tempo per riassestare eventuali progetti che prima erano nelle mani di Daniel.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
<fedeliallalinea> lu_zero: tu sai le motivazioni?

<lu_zero> beh

<lu_zero> come ti ho detto

<lu_zero> Daniel ha non pochi problemi finanziari

<lu_zero> e seguire anche la transizione societaria e' diventato un peso
```

EDIT: questo e' un riassunto molto breve. Comuque in fine sono queste le motivazioni.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

cito anche io lu_zero:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 02:46 <@lu_zero> ma ha un po' di problemi finanziari
> 
> 02:46 <@lu_zero> ed altro
> ...

 

anche se notoriamente si diceva che fosse una testa calda, mi spiace di cuore, anche solo per il fatto che gentoo e' un parto della sua testa,e se non fosse per lui molto probabilmente non saremmo qui a discuterne.

Spero che (sicuramente sara' cosi'  :Smile: ) appena riassestata la sua situazione pecuniaria, torni a contribuire alla distro.

[subOT per i ragazzi presenti alla conferenza di stallman] l'opensource non ci da il pane?   :Twisted Evil:  [/OT]

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Ho appena letto questa mail che pare spiegare il cardine dei motivi per cui ha intenzione di lasciare. 

Ovviamente tutti coloro che hanno apprezzato gentoo fino ad adesso potrebbero, in coscienza, anche in minima parte, dargli una mano.

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 02:47 <@lu_zero> esiste un account paypal per lui
> 
> 

 

Abbiamo anche il link?

FonderiaDigitale, l'opensource potrebbe dare il pane, ma le considerazioni sono molte e numerose.

Credo che Robbins abbia puntato tutto su magliette e cappellini, forse, acettando alcuni compromessi (consulenze?) lo sviluppo di gentoo sarebbe stato più lento ma lui starebbe economicamente meglio.

Sottolineo il forse, perché si fa presto a fare discorsi "a distanza".

Certo, già ho proposto di portare il costo delle magliette a 5 EURO, e sto per rilanciarlo a 6.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

buona idea  :Smile: 

il link per donare direttamente a drobbins lo trovi nella mia firma.

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> il link per donare direttamente a drobbins lo trovi nella mia firma.

 

Mmmm forse così é un pò ecessivo, magari un "Aiuta gli sviluppatori Gentoo. Fai una donazione" sarebbe meglio... no?

----------

## shev

Azz, certo che è veramente una brutta notizia, mi spiace moltissimo...  :Sad: 

Imho un po' impatterà su gentoo, sebbene non sia frutto di una mente sola il carisma d'un vero leader fa sempre sentire la sua importanza. Poi resto cmq fiducioso, in passato s'è lavorato per dare una struttura solida a gentoo, la gente che ci lavora è assolutamente all'altezza quindi si supererà anche questa seppur importante defezione, d'altra parte l'opensource è anche questo.

/me che cmq ritiene che quella di Robbins sia una "vacanza" più che un addio

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   il link per donare direttamente a drobbins lo trovi nella mia firma. 
> 
> Mmmm forse così é un pò ecessivo, magari un "Aiuta gli sviluppatori Gentoo. Fai una donazione" sarebbe meglio... no?

 

No perche' e' lui che ha problemi finanziari e deve (GIUSTAMENTE) salvaguardare la sua famiglia dalla crisi finanziaria. Inoltre credo che sia quello che si e' piu' esposto (in termini di rischio) nel costruire gentoo.. quindi credo che sia piu che giusto aiutare specificatamente lui.

In fondo qualcosa glielo dobbiamo un po' tutti,agli sviluppatori di gentoo ma sopratutto a lui.

Ovviamente questo e' il mio punto di vista personale. Poi nulla vieta, oggettivamente, di aiutare tutti i dev... ma in questo momento quello che e' piu' esposto e' lui.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me che cmq ritiene che quella di Robbins sia una "vacanza" più che un addio

 

Son d'accordo con te, ma piu che una vacanza lo considererei un periodo di recupero della propria vita privata messa un po in disparte per dar linfa a Gentoo

----------

## shev

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Son d'accordo con te, ma piu che una vacanza lo considererei un periodo di recupero della propria vita privata messa un po in disparte per dar linfa a Gentoo

 

Ovviamente, ho virgolettatto apposta il termine "vacanza"  :Wink: 

/me che ovviamente se si fa qualche iniziativa a favore di Robbins partecipa più che volentieri, è il minimo che si possa fare per il padre di Gentoo, colui che c'ha permesso di essere qui

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

In un altro thread randomaze ha proposto di alzare il prezzo delle magliette per questo, mi pare piu' che giusto.

----------

## shev

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> In un altro thread randomaze ha proposto di alzare il prezzo delle magliette per questo, mi pare piu' che giusto.

 

 Si, ho letto e rilanciato la proposta  :Smile: 

(per i più distratti, il topic cui si accenna è questo)

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> No perche' e' lui che ha problemi finanziari e deve (GIUSTAMENTE) salvaguardare la sua famiglia dalla crisi finanziaria. Inoltre credo che sia quello che si e' piu' esposto (in termini di rischio) nel costruire gentoo.. 

 

Beh diciamo che sulle parole che hai scelto non sono daccordo ma il senso lo condivido appieno.

Comunque le donazioni al Gentoo Store credo vadano direttamente a Robbins, peraltro la mail automatica di risposta ha il suo nome e cognome  :Wink: 

/me mette in crontab qualcosa da fare ogni 27 del mese...

----------

## X-Drum

ho letto l'email segnalata da FonderiaDigitale,

sono veramente rattristato sia per la cattiva situazione finanziaria di robbins che per la sua dipartita da gentoo....

non deve essere stato assolutamente facile per lui dover scegliere fra la famiglia e tutto il resto.

In molti credo avrebbero fatto lo stesso al posto suo...

 *Quote:*   

> FonderiaDigitale:
> 
> [subOT per i ragazzi presenti alla conferenza di stallman] l'opensource non ci da il pane?  [/OT]

 

bella domanda....in certi casi si.........in altri no!

Linus per potersi integralmente dedicare allo sviluppo del kernel 2.6.x è stato sovvenzionato..anche lui ha famiglia

----------

